
Pakistan government is accusing me of a crime. Twitter is its messenger - skellertor
https://torontosun.com/opinion/columnists/furey-the-pakistan-government-doesnt-like-one-of-my-old-tweets-and-twitter-passed-along-the-message
======
iamshs
Pakistan’s intent is to create chilling effect here. Twitter has informed the
tweeter that you are in their cross hairs, don’t show up in Pakistan because
your head is on line. What can Twitter do here? Or even Pakistan do to the
tweeter?

Should Twitter keep it a secret that there has been a legal proceeding against
you in some country? That’s just what Twitter is doing here. It doesn’t
violate their laws, but Pakistan’s.

Just don’t understand the article. Using newspaper space as a self
aggrandizement instrument.

